
Nikola’s Trevor Milton is currently on a private jet to Linz, Austria - tempsy
https://flightaware.com/live/flight/TWY92
======
consultutah
Creepy much? What am I missing? Why is this important?

~~~
hindsightbias
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/11/business/nikola-motor-
stock-h...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/11/business/nikola-motor-stock-
hindenburg-short-seller-allegations/index.html)

